# I am certain we will have a good time



## RACLX

你好，我要知道说："I'm looking forward to your coming to London, because I am *certain* we will have a good time"

我的尝试：我期盼你到伦敦来的时候，因为我很*确定*我们一定会玩得开心。




also, could I say， 我期盼你来伦敦的时候，。。。 instead of 到...来   ？

谢谢


----------



## pia1007

可以用"確定"
當然也可以用"我期盼你來倫敦的時候"

都可以


----------



## RACLX

Thanks very much


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Definitely a good start! Here's a couple suggestions:  it might be a bit of overkill with using 一定 in conjunction with 確定. 期盼 might sound a bit formal for the arrival of a friend. Here's a colloquial rendering:

我很期待你來到倫敦, 因為我們一定會有一個很棒的時光.


----------



## RACLX

Thanks, colloquial is certainly what I'm aiming for.


----------



## Ghabi

viajero_canjeado said:


> 我很期待你來到倫敦, 因為我們一定會有一個很棒的時光.


Just curious: so you use 個 for 時光 in Taiwan? Also, I don't know if it's just me, but when I hear 時光 I think of the past, not the future. For example, 我們度過了一段美好的時光.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Ghabi said:


> Just curious: so you use 個 for 時光 in Taiwan? Also, I don't know if it's just me, but when I hear 時光 I think of the past, not the future. For example, 我們度過了一段美好的時光.



個和段都可以  應該說, 我想予以的口氣是比較口語的。 關於"時光"用來形容過去的事，我沒聽過本規定，不過很有可能平常是這麼使用的。不然你會怎麼說? 日子吧?

To the OP, "玩得..." is okay too, but I'd be sure to include a 很: 我們一定會玩得很開心喔!


----------



## xiaolijie

> 關於"時光"用來形容過去的事，我沒聽過本規定，不過很有可能平常是這麼使用的。不然你會怎麼說? 日子吧?


I think 时光 is for non-past also:
假期中我会有一段美好时光。
这个懒惰的孩子常虚度时光。
(But if you want to avoid it, 时间 is the word to use.)


----------



## Cytheria

Colloquially, I think *确定 *should be used instead of *一定.* It's not incorrect to use 一定, but it sounds too forceful. I also agree with it being a bit of overkill using them together. It doesn't sound right at all, and native Chinese speaker would not normally use them like that. This is your original: "因为我很*确定*我们一定会玩得开心." 很 is redundant because if you are already certain, you cannot be EVEN MORE certain, instead the 很 should be play before 开心. I would write/say it as, "因为我确定我们会玩得很开心.


----------



## Ghabi

viajero_canjeado said:


> 不然你會怎麼說? 日子吧?


我想我會說:"我盼著你來倫敦呢,到時候一定很宥意思!"


----------



## pp0970

i would say "我很期待你来伦敦，因为我们一定会渡过一段美好时光" OR "我很期待你来伦敦，因为我们一定会玩得很开心"


----------



## pcbomb

没有一定，两种解释都可以


----------



## RACLX

okay, thank you, I used, 我很期待你来伦敦，因为我们一定会玩得很开心 in the end. thanks for all the help .


----------

